# Paying the Tax Man



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Hit the water in search of a certain species. Struck out on them but I ran into some nice AJs. Unfortunately, I couldn't land any of them in one piece. Sometimes you just can't win 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?sns=fb&v=fuyj6b5xkXo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=fuyj6b5xkXo&sns=fb


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice release!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Man...!!! I don't know i would be hand holding that fish on the side like that...lol...fudge that! specially with the tax max below it...
On another note..do you think this aJ's are at least 30"+on kayak waters? (I'm thinking maybe u are in 100' or so? I maybe wrong) could be possible...reason I ask is cause I found them on 80' 90' and all of them are too short to keep. Nice vid and thanks for sharing... and seriously thanks x reminding me not to hold half a fish on the side ginzu style. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, I probably shouldn't have grabbed the fish like that with big sharks around. I was only in 75' of water and had no doubt the donkeys I lost were keeper size.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> Yeah, I probably shouldn't have grabbed the fish like that with big sharks around. I was only in 75' of water and had no doubt the donkeys I lost were keeper size.


I call B.S., looks like 29.5 all day long...jk

Great video, and glad you came home with fingers attached.:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

there's def. some monster AJ in shallow water. spearo got a 45-50lber in about 60ft of water when i was out on the yak one day. couldn't get any of them to play but they said there was a school of 2 dozen or so.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Barracudas are thick and aggressive too. neat video.


----------

